# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Estimate weight of concrete and bricks

## barney118

Is there a guide to workout concrete and bricks waste weight? As I want to maximize my trailer to the tip, ie keeping it close to 750 kg. ie my trailer is 1.2m x 2.1 I think, so if I fill it to the top 200 i think high, I have a cage if I need to go higher, given this will have gaps between pieces.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bloss

Bricks are vary between 1700-2500kg/m3 so you can do a rough estimate - your trailer is 2.1mx1.2m and probably has .3m high sides - that's a volume of around .75m3. So if you packed the trailer solid with bricks it would be about 1275kg at the lightest - so quite a bit more than your trailer capacity. If there is mortar and brick in the waste it packs fairly densely - not as much air space as you might imagine. Best is probably just to start a load and keep an eye on the springs and clearances to top of wheel guards as you go.

----------


## barney118

Thanks Bloss, I heard the other day someone went to the tip and was fined for being overloaded in their truck as the computer has the details what it can carry by rego when you pull up, I dont want this to happen if you know what I mean if I have to go on the scales.

----------


## PeteV

generally in victoria, only trucks go over the scales... most trailers are charged according to how many axles they have. 
hope this helps!

----------


## barney118

There is a flat rate of $30 a trailer at a recycle place, I wouldn't like to turn up and they say looks a bit much jump on the scales. I will be doing a couple of loads obviously I don't want to be too short and need an extra one.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

